# [EVDL] 20ah prismatic cells



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Peakfoto Digital Photo Still n Video wrote:
> 
> > Looking for 20ah LFP squarish plastic cells for scooter , bike n mower.
> > most I see are cost as much as calbs 40 ah cells . if you know of any ?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

There is also the GBS 20Ah prismatic cells

cost per Ah is the same as other prismatics

Matt
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Martin WINLOW" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, April 17, 2012 5:30 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] 20ah prismatic cells


>
>


> Peakfoto Digital Photo Still n Video wrote:
> >
> >> Looking for 20ah LFP squarish plastic cells for scooter , bike n mower.
> >> most I see are cost as much as calbs 40 ah cells . if you know of any ?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Martin,

Do you have sources you can link to at that price? I have to admit that I
haven't looked too recently, or too carefully, but the last time I looked at
the A123 pouch cells, they were going for about $65 per cell. At $1-2 per
Ah, those would be quite competitive with Thundersky and other larger cells.
And, with much better performance!

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Martin WINLOW

> Have you considered the 20Ah A123 pouch cells that are available nowadays
> for US$20-40?
> 
> Regards, Martin Winlow
> Herts, UK
> http://www.evalbum.com/2092
> www.winlow.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL:
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120417/a7a232d6/a
> ttachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] 20ah Prismatic cells*

<<<< Do you have sources you can link to at that price? I have to 
admit that I
haven't looked too recently, or too carefully, but the last time I looked at
the A123 pouch cells, they were going for about $65 per cell. At $1-2 per
Ah, those would be quite competitive with Thundersky and other larger cells.
And, with much better performance!>>>>

I bought some "Made in the USA" A123 20Ah pouches from eBay - they 
went to China to be tested and then back here, so not a very efficient 
use of resources, but if you wanted the Korean-made version, new but 
seconds missing their tabs, the same guy sells those for under $25 
each in large enough lots - just search for "A123 20Ah".

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] 20ah Prismatic cells*

Haha!! He thinks they went to China for testing...

They're called grey market cells for a reason. The problem is there isn't a
cheap and reliable distribution chain. I've heard they can be had as low as
$12 ea, but you have to buy at least 500 and then there's shipping so it
comes out to nearly $20 ea. Jack R sells them for $31.

Where can 20 AH GBS be found for $25 or less?

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/20ah-prismatic-cells-tp4562104p4567517.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] 20ah Prismatic cells*

They can be found here:

http://www.electricmotorsport.com/store/ems_ev_parts_batteries_lpf_gbs_20ah.php

$31 ea in single 4-pack quantities

it really depends upon how many you are after

I bought 100 cells and got them at the same price per AH as I could have had 
CALB or Winston, although I had mine directly from GBS

Matt

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Voltswagon" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, April 18, 2012 8:17 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] 20ah Prismatic cells


> Haha!! He thinks they went to China for testing...
>
> They're called grey market cells for a reason. The problem is there isn't 
> a
> cheap and reliable distribution chain. I've heard they can be had as low 
> as
> $12 ea, but you have to buy at least 500 and then there's shipping so it
> comes out to nearly $20 ea. Jack R sells them for $31.
>
> Where can 20 AH GBS be found for $25 or less?
>
> --
> View this message in context: 
> http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/20ah-prismatic-cells-tp4562104p4567517.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at 
> Nabble.com.
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>
> -----
> No virus found in this message.
> Checked by AVG - www.avg.com
> Version: 2012.0.1913 / Virus Database: 2411/4944 - Release Date: 04/18/12
> 



-----
No virus found in this message.
Checked by AVG - www.avg.com
Version: 2012.0.1913 / Virus Database: 2411/4944 - Release Date: 04/18/12

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Mike;

You can buy those A123 pouch cells from Jack Rickard; EVTV for $31 each.


Thanks;
Dennis=
=

Elsberry, MO=
=

http://www.evalbum.com/1366
http://www.evalbum.com/3715=
=
=




-----Original Message-----
From: Mike Nickerson [mailto:[email protected]] =

Sent: Wednesday, April 18, 2012 2:10 AM
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
Subject: Re: [EVDL] 20ah prismatic cells

Hi Martin,

Do you have sources you can link to at that price? I have to admit that I
haven't looked too recently, or too carefully, but the last time I looked at
the A123 pouch cells, they were going for about $65 per cell. At $1-2 per
Ah, those would be quite competitive with Thundersky and other larger cells.
And, with much better performance!

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Martin WINLOW

> Have you considered the 20Ah A123 pouch cells that are available nowadays
> for US$20-40?
> =

> Regards, Martin Winlow
> Herts, UK
> http://www.evalbum.com/2092
> www.winlow.co.uk
> =

> =

> =

> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL:
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120417/a7a232d6/a
> ttachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev



_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

a123rc.com has them for $32 each, and there's a thread on an EV forum about
someone who bought a bunch of cells from them and tested the cells, finding
that the cells had 18.5-19.5 Ah each.

Since this isn't quote up to the A123 datasheet, I'm hopeful that these are
cells that were rejected because they didn't meet datasheet capacity and
are otherwise good cells.

Once I have time, I plan to buy 4-6 of these cells and start them
continually cycle testing.

-Morgan LaMoore



> Mike Nickerson <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Hi Martin,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Jack Rickard is selling them for $31 but only in 'small numbers'. He might be abel to give you a good source. Alibaba has dozens of vendors all quoting that sort of price range.... 

MW



> "Mike Nickerson" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hi Martin,
> >
> ...


----------

